# A "felvonultat" ige jelentése



## LeBro

Jó napot kívánok!

Kíváncsi vagyok, mit jelent "felvonultat" az alábbi mondatban. 

Éttermünkben a nemzetközi és a magyar konyha remekeit *vonultatjuk fel* teljesen új megközelítésben.

Lehet, hogy "to present"  az egyenértéke lehessen, mint "we *present *... with a completely different approach"?

Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat !

Sajnos nem olyan jól tudom magyarul, ezért elnézést kérek a lehetséges hibák miatt.


----------



## jazyk

Trot out: trot out


----------



## LeBro

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Torontal

Igen, a _trot out_ jónak tűnik, de angol fordításban lehet, hogy a _present_ is elég.

kelimesi kelimesine
felvonul=geçit töreni yapmak
felvonul*tat*= geçit töreni yap*tır*mak
tabii ki bu cümlede mecazi anlamda kullanılır ~ _herkese (mutena bir şekilde) göstermek, sunmak, teşhir etmek

Restoranımızda uluslararası ve Macar mutfağın şaheserlerini tamamen yeni bir yaklaşımla *teşhir ediyoruz*._


----------



## LeBro

Köszönöm szépen, Torontal!

Nagyon világító a magyarázat.


----------



## Fredsky

jazyk said:


> Trot out: trot out


Trot out has a pejorative character. "Whenever he is late, he trots out a lame excuse." If I say "The restaurant trotted out its new menu" then I clearly indicate that I do not have a high opinion of that menu.


----------

